# Ok help me out guys!



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's what I have :

*SVS SBS-01 surrounds
SVS 20-39PCI
Toshiba A2 HD DVD
Sony DVP-NS75H DVD player
Onkyo 604
Mitsubishi DLP WD-Y65*
and want I want to do is.
When I go to sleep at night I like to listen to some type of classical music.
Mostly some of my music from (don't laugh) my games like Oblivion ,Dark Messiah and guild wars.
It's soothing and helps me sleep.
SO
What I like to do is have it play all night until I get up in the morning and turn it off.
I wish my Onkyo had a usb port Id load it up on a 4 gig data stick and have lot's of music. But is doesn't. I cant seem to find where my dvd players have any type of continuous replay.
Does anyone have a suggestion? Thanks!


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you have a desktop computer with decent sound card? I would just hook it to the PC and record the audio and let the PC record the sound you want. From there you can export to ipod, cd or what ever format you want and loop it for continues play.


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion? Thanks!


Had a look at the manual for your dvd player, you should find what you need on page 32, there are various options for continous playback dependant on the media in use, dvd, cd etc. Hope this helps.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea I just moved a few months ago and cant find the manual for the life of me.
Guess I'll download the user manual........
Thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

you could buy a reasonably priced mp3 player and a memory card load your music on it, put it into continuous play mode and plug it into the aux audio port of your receiver via a mini-jack to rca adapter, i would also make sure this mp3 player has a ac adapter port so you dont end having to buy batterys every couple days


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

I did find it thanks to fincave the only down side is that you have to reset it every time it wont stay in the looped position. OH better than what I had before thanks a millions guys!


----------



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

Scuba Diver said:


> Do you have a desktop computer with decent sound card? I would just hook it to the PC and record the audio and let the PC record the sound you want. From there you can export to ipod, cd or what ever format you want and loop it for continues play.


This is what my nephew did, works great.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I ended up hooking my computer up to my HT system. When we would throw parties, it was CD after CD and skipping songs and this and that. Then I came up with the idea to run RCA cords from my computer to my receiver. After roughly 75ft of RCA cords, we decided to move the computer right into the HT room. It looks a bit off, but now we can switch songs on the click of the mouse. I think that your cheapest route would possibly be RCA cords from your computer to the receiver, if not, you may have to make a separate purchase.


----------

